# acne - is it true?



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

is it true when they say your acne or blemishes will worsen before they will completely go?

I have been doing a new skincare regimen for the past week (clinique mild liquid facial soap, clinique anti-blemish clarifying lotion, then my usual liz earle oil free moisturizer)

my skin has broken out SOO bad i cant bare to leave the house i just feel depressed all of a sudden

i have heard it will get really bad before it clears up but i dunno i just feel like washing my face every 10 minutes to make sure my face is clean and just feel like crying


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 12, 2008)

Well it depends on what you're using and there could be other reasons for the breakout too. Usually prescription topical creams and pills do that though, something stronger. I'm not sure if products with lower dosages do that as much because they're not nearly as strong. It could be stress, hormones, hair or hands on your face, pillow cases and sheets, dirty makeup brushes, sweat. I wouldn't rule out the new stuff just yet. It needs awhile to work.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Aug 12, 2008)

It certainly /can/ be true, when starting a new skin care regimen.

If you have any plugs (clogged pores), a new routine can cause those to want to come to the surface (in the form of pimples). It's like your skin is purging itself.

Washing your face more frequently isn't going to help things at all. The more frequently you wash your face, the more your face needs to up it's oil production...which will only make the issue worse in the long run. 

Try to be patient!  I know it's hard, I'm going through it myself right now with Retin A. It too is causing my skin to purge, I've been going through the worst breakouts the last few weeks. It's depressing...but I can also see the improvement in my skin. Patience is key.


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi glam8babe, i am reading this book called Beautiful Skin of Color and they have explanation here about ACNE. Here it goes:

Acne is humbling. It doesnt matter who you are. Although the breakouts are beyond your control and it is important to understand that there is no cure for Acne, it is possible to manage it. Tackling the problem by yourself is difficult. 
ACNE is primarily caused by what happens inside your body. Your hormonal system gets acne going. 

FACTS: Fried foods or chocolate may cause acne flare-ups in some people. For most people, however, food does not trigger acne. Yet in every case, a healthy diet including fish, grains, green vegetables, fruits, fiber, and water can help to improve your skin. 

I hope you find this helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am breaking out for some reason right now too. Like big pimple that is really red and really hurts just inside of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am very stress at the moment because of some family matters and thats why i understand why i am breaking out. Its my STRESS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, eventually it`ll go away. I just hope its soon but i know its not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care xox


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_It certainly /can/ be true, when starting a new skin care regimen.

If you have any plugs (clogged pores), a new routine can cause those to want to come to the surface (in the form of pimples). It's like your skin is purging itself.

Washing your face more frequently isn't going to help things at all. The more frequently you wash your face, the more your face needs to up it's oil production...which will only make the issue worse in the long run. 

Try to be patient! I know it's hard, I'm going through it myself right now with Retin A. It too is causing my skin to purge, I've been going through the worst breakouts the last few weeks. It's depressing...but I can also see the improvement in my skin. Patience is key._

 
I agree to this very much! I just read this too in this book that im reading. PATIENCE IS THE KEY, really TRUE.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 12, 2008)

I've heard of people's acne getting worse before it gets better when they first start using a product to get rid of it, but only time will tell i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's why you have to keep using that same product for up to 3 months before you decide to switch because they can take that long to have an effect on your acne (i've heard this about acne creams etc but i'm not sure about clinique) 
I'm currently using a benzouyl peroxide gel and although it does seem to be helping my acne i still get a few breakouts (big painful cysts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Oh well i guess the key is patience (as richelleneB said) and we're just gonna have to put up with it until something works lol

xx


----------



## moonlit (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi glam8babe!

Are you sure its not that time of the month?I had acne like since I was 14 years old.. im 25 now! The only thing that cured me was diane 35.(I have PCOS)Then i had to stop (side effects) after a year.. 

My skin is good now.I use retinoid cream and glycolic acid cream 8%.

I am not sure why you had Acne flare up but I understand how it sucks to stay at home.I was so depressed many times and wouldnt wana meet ANYONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dont let that get to you.wait for a day or two and if possible try out retin a- it dries out you skin so u gota moisturise ur skin.It also helps to get rid of the scars

One thing that really works for me is - chanel's acne blemish control.If you get your hands on it, try it.I loveeeee that stuff.. its HG for me.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

no it isnt time of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing i have done is changed my skin routine, i hardly eat junk food and i drink lots of water
im hoping its just my skin getting used to it

i didnt know chanel did an acne control line ill have to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2008)

hi sweetie. i knwo exactly how you feel as this happened to me... and guess what brand i switched to? clineque!!! it broke me out bad too. i usually use clarins stuff but tried this about 4 months ago and it wrecked my face.

but to help it clear uip a bit quicker rather than ride it out and see it get worse i went back to clarins and bought some clearasil ultra rapid action treatment cream. which does what it says on teh packet. within a week my face was alot clearer and just had a few small bumps left on my forehead. hopw this helps


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 12, 2008)

I've used the Clinique 3 Step skin line and my skin got worse...it's very drying and harsh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I learned that my acne prone skin did better with more gentle and simple products like Spectrojel or Cetaphil as a cleanser, simple oil-free and scent-free moisturizer, and exfoliation with the aspirin mask (calms inflammation and helps acne heal faster without getting worse)

The products I use are a fraction of the price of Clinique products...so it's possible to have good skin with drugstore products!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually, and note that I'm not a dermatologist, I don't agree with the whole "your acne will get worse before it gets better" theory. Many skincare brands and their respective lines use that "it's purging, etc etc" line, but quite honestly 99% of the time it's hogwash. When I did treatment for acne (involving isotretinoin sp, a peel and a specific skincare regimen that was fairly simple, basically a cleanser and a lightweight, oil free lightweight moisturizer for sensitive skin), never did I break out worse, on the contrary, I started seeing improvements after a couple of days.

I never got lucky with Clinique, their skincare always broke me out and quite honestly you should consider switching to another line.

Acne is mostly due to over productive sebaceous glands that along with dead skin cells and bacteria tend to clog pores and make you break out and the only "definite" cure I experienced was while on isotretinoin (sp)
, however I suffered from very dry lips that hurt like crazy, becoming photosensitive and wearing SPF 60 everyday and avoiding sun exposure (even for 5 minutes) and dry eyes that made wearing contacts rather troublesome.

Sorry for the long reply.


----------



## stacey4415 (Aug 12, 2008)

When starting anything new, even if, going from a bad diet to a good one e.g, your skin will change. Years ago when i stopped drinking, for about a week my skin was HORRENDOUS, but then it settled down to almost perfect, when your body changes it goes through lots of different methods of showing that and reacting to the different things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smile hun, it will be fine


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to use the Clinique 3 Step and it did me dirty... The only thing I use from it now is the Moisture Gel and then I use AcneFree for face wash and my face has MAJORLY cleared up.


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been using retin-a micro(gel) which my derm prescribed for my acne and the info did say it would seem like it was worse, so that everything could be brought to the surface of the skin and then be reduced. that did happen and after about a week it began to clear up. I have tried a clinique regimen that didn't really seem to work for me. Actually I've tried a bunch of things but the only thing that works is prescription stuff, so I'd suggest going to a dermotologist if you can.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fillintheblank* 

 
_ so I'd suggest going to a dermotologist if you can._

 

i wish i could, its just too expensive here


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 13, 2008)

I know how you feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 earlier this year I started breaking out badly and it seemed like when one went away another one appeared right away. I definitely did cry once or twice because I was thinking "i must look so ugly". But you are probably harsher on yourself than anyone else and likely no one else thinks you look as bad as you think you do. 
Seems a few people on here have had the same problems with the Clinique line so maybe you should try something else? I know you are supposed to wait however long to see the effect, but I don't think it should get worse before it's get better, that doesn't sound very good. 
I don't know if you get Biore over there, but I used Biore Ice Cleanser for Acne Prone skin and then a mild toner every night at bedtime followed with just a regular drugstore brand Clean and Clear Oil-Free night moisturizer and my skin was noticably better within about a week or so. I really like the Biore line, I also have their Cleansing Self Heating Masks and their Pore Unclogging scrub and they are really effective but still gentle. I hope you can find one that works for you!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 13, 2008)

No, I don't think so. I've used many things which claim this and I've used them for months. I generally use a St. Ives face wash and then Witch hazel as a toner and a Clean and Clear moisturizer. With this, I cleared up within just a few weeks. Also, be sure to remove your makeup as soon as possible each day. I just use some baby wipes to do this.

Hth, PM me anytime. I know acne sucks but I promise you something will work!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh and also, I'd reccomend sticking with the Clinique for another week or two. The key is consistency!


----------



## seabird (Aug 13, 2008)

although it isn't acne, i used to suffer from severe eczema on my face (it sometimes still shows up) and if it was going to clear up, it'd get so so terrible then completely go. i remember when my friend had some prescribed acne treatment and hers got worse before it improved. now her skin is almost completely clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd stick at it for a bit longer and don't wash your face so much, it stimulates oil production as you're washing it all off and your skin needs some natural oils, just like your hair does if you wash it so often.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 13, 2008)

oh hun.... get rid of Clinique.  there stuff is shockingly bad.  I didnt realise how bad it was until i started using Dermologica / Clarins.  

Their shit is practically raw chemicals IMO and broke me out but I was younger then and didnt know better so carried on using it. 

I ended up taking the pill to sort out my acne in the end.  
Other tips are not to touch your face and keep your brushes clean.  With clinique is like being in a vicious circle, its full of alcohol (clarifying lotion) that will dry your skin, thus making it produce more oil and break you out.  trust me... I am a living breathing example of this.

dont over wash your face either... that will dry it out and ur back at square one.  i feel bad saying this, cos obviously you spent money on clinique.  but its worth a visit back there to ask if you can give the clarifying lotion back  to change it for something else - dont even go for the more milder one... get a lip gloss or something instead.  

HTH


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ i feel bad saying this, cos obviously you spent money on clinique. but its worth a visit back there to ask if you can give the clarifying lotion back to change it for something else - dont even go for the more milder one... get a lip gloss or something instead. 

HTH_

 
i bought it online from boots, im not sure if i'd be able to take it back now? i've used quite abit of it and it didn't even come in a box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i havent used it today but i washed my face with dove soap and it feels like less bumpy


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i wish i could, its just too expensive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
If you go to your GP, they can prescribe some lower dosage creams and pills, at least here they can and it'll be cheaper. They're more effective than drugstore products for persistent acne.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 13, 2008)

It depends on ther person's skin. My Dermatologist stated on average you get worse before you get better, but it really depends on your own skin.


----------



## yummiebitez (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_no it isnt time of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing i have done is changed my skin routine, i hardly eat junk food and i drink lots of water
im hoping its just my skin getting used to it

i didnt know chanel did an acne control line ill have to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!_

 

Maybe it's not really working? I tried that set too and it didn't really do me any good. Tried Proactiv... that didn't work. What I found worked the best on me is the Pure Luxe Calmine Soap Bar at pureluxecosmetics.com. OMGGGGGGG....... since then I haven't had any bad breakouts. Maybe once when it's that time of the month. Not to mention it's super cheap and it's a natural product.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 13, 2008)

I know how you feel.. Your skin could be "purging" all the bad stuff out.. But I honestly think a good product shouldn't do this. Switch to DDF. I use their Blemish Foaming Cleanser in the AM and the Brightening Cleanser in the PM. Both last me a good eight months and my skin stays clear. I use the Sulfur Mask once a week too. I have really dry skin and it doesn't irritate my skin at all, but keeps it really clear. Hope your skin gets better soon! Breakouts stink :/


----------



## widdershins (Aug 13, 2008)

When I'm having a bad skin day (or week ha!) I use a really cheap but effective treatment: aspirin mask! Just get a bunch of un-coated aspirin and mix with a little bit of water (it will be a grainy paste) and then add some honey. Honey is a natural antibacterial agent and heals your skin while the salicylic acid helps with the breakout. It works for me when a really bad breakout and I just want to hide!

The best advice that I can offer is that gentler is better. I would get a really gentle face wash and then maybe an acne treatment like a salicylic acid gel and a good moisturizer.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 13, 2008)

try differin. It's available only by prescription in the us I think. I use it every night (careful with your eyes and the sides of the nose) and in the morning I use a oil free moisturizer. it's really good. you put it and 5minutes later your skin it's shining, like if the oil is being pushed to the surface. dont know how to explain it, but i've read the experience of a girl in bella sugar differin | Acne, differin, Skin Care | BellaSugar - Beauty, Hair, & Skin. 
see for yourself! hope it helps.. sure helped me, cant live without it.


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Glambabe,

First off, a big hug for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been dealing with acne and breakout-prone skin since I was 12-13 yrs old and I'm now 19 so can definitely relate to what a PINTA it can be.

Secondly, I just want to give you my ideas regarding the products your are using. I've actually used the entire Clinique skincare line [the regular one] AND the Acne Solutions Line [the green bottles]. For one thing, I feel that the toner from both ranges are WAY TOO STRONG! Honestly, I still have some left but I only ever use it as a once a week treatment when I'm feeling SUPER OILY. I would never recommend it for twice-a-day use like they tell you to. I would try to avoid any toners with large amounts of alcohol and by "large" i mean that if you can SMELL it... you probably shouldn't use it.

I would also suggest, that you dont wash your face that often... like others have said, it will only make your skin think it is lacking moisture and then in turn produce MORE oil, it becomes a never ending cycle.

You should also look into AHA or BHA products if your skin isn't too sensitive. Although these are normally used for anti-aging properties, they help chemically exfoliate your skin which can really help with breakouts. I have personally weaned off most of my acne medications and use AHA or BHA products instead. 

These are my main tips, I do hope you get better soon.
I've done a few videos on acne skincare if you are interested. 

YouTube - PBunnieP's Channel


----------



## TDoll (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey girl.... I know that acne is for sure humbling and it can make you feel so ashamed.  The past few months, I've had some acne issues, which I never have really dealt with before.  I ended up attributing it to the type of birth control I was on.  Since stopping, my skin is FINALLY healing and heading back to normal...It was totally hormonal. ANYWAY, I've used the Proactiv system for the past 7 or 8 years.  It's always worked wonderfully for me.  I find that my skin reacts better to the benzoyl peroxide rather than systems that use salicylic acid.  I dunno, it's worth a try.  I actually stopped using it about 3 months ago just to see if I could start using something un-medicated...since my skin was so good.  Well, turns out my skin is good because I use it...lol.  I totally broke out when I stopped using it.  

I know that everything works differently for everyone, but I really like this stuff.  I hope you find a solution and that it gets better!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 13, 2008)

awww I know how you feel. i've suffered from acne for a while and right now i'm at my all time worse. before it was just on my chin but since i had a full facial wax, my ENTIRE face has broken out. i'm the most depressed i've ever been and i'm only 18 years old, starting college in a week and I feel disgusting.

Right now i'm using the Biore icy cleanser (which is extremely drying) and some dermatologist prescribed antibiotics and acne cream. I haven't been using it consistently which is why i'm not seeing ANY results but i'm going to get better with that. Not to mention I rarely drink water and my diet is horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blah. 

I hope it works out for you hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then again it could just be our hormones peaking since I think we are similar in age.


----------



## gardenteaparty (Aug 14, 2008)

the clinique three step system worked wonders on my pimples but after a while the clarifying lotion was drying out my skin way too much. But the products didn't cause me any acne at all. I can suggest  maybe you start an elimination process, especially avoid using the clarifying solution as thats way to harsh on skin.  After trying out Dermalogica for about two weeks I'm straying away from clinique.  Dermalogica gave me soft, moisturized skin unlike the clarifying lotion and it did help my skin clear up.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 14, 2008)

i've never had acne so i can't really help, but i hope your skin gets better again x


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 14, 2008)

I posted a similar response in another thread about acne products, and basically the only thing I will caution you on is not using too many harsh products to try to get rid of acne. A lot of people if one doesn't work, will try product after product containing harsh chemicals, scrubs, etc that eventually damage the skin, sometimes even permanently. So use gentle natural products that are not irritating and drying if you can. 

I too know how horrible acne can be. If it gets really bad, like scarring, then definitely get to your dermatologist, but if it's just a bad breakout, try maintaining it as best you can and remember the people around you (friends, family, etc) who don't care that you've got a couple of bumps and most likely don't notice it as much as you! Good luck!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 15, 2008)

my skin is exactly the same at the moment its awful, i just posted a thread about skin care products to try but it sounds like i won't be trying clinique! Hope it clears up soon Becky!
xox


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

i havent used any of the clinique stuff in a few days and it's deffo cleared up abit! i've just been using dove soap then an oil free moisturiser and it seems to work fine.  My mum uses dove soap to clean her skin and she doesnt even have any wrinkles and shes almot 50! so i might just keep a simple routine but get a new moisturiser because im running out

alot of you have mentioned clarins - really wanna try it!  on one girls blog she is a swedish glamour model and her skin is soo perfect and she uses biotherm and clarins moisturiser so i may check it out! thanks for all your responses


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 15, 2008)

The only reason you may possibly breakout before your skin clears up, is when you are on Roaccutane (or Accutane).

If you have broken out after switching products or trying 'new' formulations it may be an ingredient that triggered it, but technically nothing should really make you 'break out' first except perhaps a facial or rejuvenating treatment.

I now cleanse with Dermalogica Anti-Bac gel cleanser, use their oil free moisturiser (great makeup base, too) and exfoliate gently using the anti bac wash and a simple scrub every second day.

_Source: battled with severe cystic acne for too, too long and a good relationship with my dermatologist and beautician._


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i havent used any of the clinique stuff in a few days and it's deffo cleared up abit! i've just been using dove soap then an oil free moisturiser and it seems to work fine. My mum uses dove soap to clean her skin and she doesnt even have any wrinkles and shes almot 50! so i might just keep a simple routine but get a new moisturiser because im running out

alot of you have mentioned clarins - really wanna try it! on one girls blog she is a swedish glamour model and her skin is soo perfect and she uses biotherm and clarins moisturiser so i may check it out! thanks for all your responses_

 
Ive been wanting to try clarins for a while aswell but havent got round to it. Has anyone tried the freederm gel? ive heard really good things about that aswell so im going to try it next week! I Think its only out in the UK but im not 100% sure!
Dendron - Freederm - Freederm Gel


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_Ive been wanting to try clarins for a while aswell but havent got round to it. Has anyone tried the freederm gel? ive heard really good things about that aswell so im going to try it next week! I Think its only out in the UK but im not 100% sure!
Dendron - Freederm - Freederm Gel_

 
i tried freederm a few years ago, it seemed ok but i didnt have too many spots then.  I may have to try it out again i totally forgot about it!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i tried freederm a few years ago, it seemed ok but i didnt have too many spots then. I may have to try it out again i totally forgot about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea ill let you know how i get on with mine when i get it next week
x


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2008)

I will never touch Clinique skin care again!! I tried it last year and got HORRIBLE breakouts!

I can really recommend you Biotherm!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will never touch Clinique skin care again!! I tried it last year and got HORRIBLE breakouts!

I can really recommend you Biotherm!_

 
which biotherm products would you recommend? 
x


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 31, 2008)

Seriously, pimples that are on the skin took 6-8 weeks to reach the surface, so what you see now was always there but just underneath, so switching to another skin care will trigger the skin to push everything out and ignite the skin's system to rev up and clear those pores. A week is too soon to determine if skin care is working. 6-8 weeks minimum for signs of improvment, and then 12+ weeks for overall improvement, less breakouts, etc. 

Most formulaic lines like Clinique, Dermalogic, Murad are hit and miss b/c there's large room of user error. People are so eager to see results sooner than later, so they overdo it, don't follow the directions, or whatever the case.

Murad has been working for me, but no lie, it took like 3 months b/c my pores were clogged like crazy for a long long time, and my skin has to recover and repair itself from that. Just think about the integrity of the pores when your skin is always breaking out--they're probably stretched and over stressed. However long it took for my skin to get to its poor condition is how long I would estimate it to repair itself...Quick fixes (clear skin overnight) just isn't realistic. But consistency wins in the end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH someone


----------



## shootout (Aug 31, 2008)

You might be allergic to what you're using.
I can't use anything that contains salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide because it makes my skin worse. Check and see if what you're using has either of those, and that might be the cause.


----------



## Brie (Oct 29, 2008)

I used these products  for two weeks (i had samples)and the exact same thing happened ??? 
Also my skin is now getting worse (due to hormonal issues as well. Eh, I swear having bad skin has to be the most depressing thing for me. I used to have horrible skin years ago and i thought it had gotten better??


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 30, 2008)

iv been using panoxyl aquagel 10 and it seems to be working well


----------

